# Saddlebags on old bikes



## carolinaskies (Dec 29, 2016)

I got to thinking about the Pee Wee Herman bike and those custom rear solid saddlebags.  

What was offered over the counter back in the day?  Leather and/or hardbags?

I tried looking for images of vintage bikes with bags but didn't find much.  Were they just uncommon or too expensive to be bought for bikes? 

When I was a kid I had some wire baskets on my coaster I used for old soda bottles to return them to the store for the return money.  I don't know what happened to that bike unfortunately. 

I've got a set of Buco hard bags similar to this set I found on eBay.  Anyone ever mount them on their vintage project bike ?   I've got one of the Luxury Liner repo's sitting here and may see how they look on that bike.

Anyone want to share their saddlebag bikes?


----------



## Boris (Dec 29, 2016)

Do it. Post it.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 29, 2016)

here you go, thick vacuumed formed plastic and plywood backs.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's a set of period correct bags I had on a 59 Western Flyer Golden Flyer that I sold earlier this year. I don't recall seeing any hard bags offered back in the day. I don't think saddle bags ever became real popular in the U.S. I mostly think of them as a European thing. Most guys that install them these days don't take the time to lay them over the fender and beneath the rack, but simply lay them over the rack, which looks tacky to me. The Peewee bags would look great on a parade bike to entertain the kids, but I don't know if I'd have the guts to ride a bike with them any other way.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2016)

carolinaskies said:


> I got to thinking about the Pee Wee Herman bike and those custom rear solid saddlebags.
> 
> What was offered over the counter back in the day?  Leather and/or hardbags?
> 
> ...




can you tell me what those saddle bags are?  and where you got them?

I would like to buy a set
thanks


----------



## rocketman (Dec 30, 2016)

"Willie and Max" make a real affordable motorcycle saddle bag and they can be had in small bicycle versions, but they wont call it that so use your imagination. Check out the website or better yet find them on ebay used for a better old style look and cheaper...............


----------



## rocketman (Dec 30, 2016)

example of a soft bag, fitting for a bike, add your own bling!  
eBay item number:
182375094568


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2016)

locomotion said:


> can you tell me what those saddle bags are?  and where you got them?
> 
> I would like to buy a set
> thanks



This Cabe member was selling custom saddle bags made to order, but hasn't been on here for a while. Here is his contact info.
http://thecabe.com/forum/members/twjensen.11453/
timwjensen@gmail.com


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 30, 2016)

About the only thing I recall were the newspaper canvas bags on the rear rack.

CAUTION: Those with weak hearts, do not look...
The canvas bag is secured on top & not underneath the rack.
I only use the bag on occasions & is easier to remove.
I added the letters  to cover the stains on this old canvas newspaper bag.





I draped this canvas saddle bag on top of the rear rack to take this photo.





I usually find these saddle-bags at local garage sales.

The fancy saddle bags posted by fordmike65 are really nice.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

2jakes said:


> About the only thing I recall were the newspaper canvas bags on the rear rack.
> 
> CAUTION: Those with weak hearts, do not look...
> The canvas bag is secured on top & not underneath the rack.
> ...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 30, 2016)

locomotion said:


> can you tell me what those saddle bags are?  and where you got them?
> 
> I would like to buy a set
> thanks




Buco Twinmasters, a popular vintage motorcycle accessory -






Reproduction Buco bags are available, check ebay.


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 30, 2016)

cool NOS reflective set


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's my old '51 Western Flyer Super with NOS Western Flyer bags 'n' buckles over the rear rack (sorry Al ).


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Here's my old '51 Western Flyer Super with NOS Western Flyer bags 'n' buckles over the rear rack (sorry Al ).
> 
> View attachment 402885



LOL, I'll survive! Awesome Super, and other goodies!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 30, 2016)

*////////////////////////////////CAUTION////////////////////////////*
*Further images of saddles over the rack may cause severe *
*and permanent damage to a member of this forum.*
*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*

Come on guys...let's start the New Year right...
Let's stick together.
Remember....
We are a "Band of Bicycle Brothers"...

Let's show some apathy for Mr. Evans200.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *////////////////////////////////CAUTION////////////////////////////*
> *Further images of saddles over the rack may cause severe *
> *and permanent damage to a member of this forum.*
> *////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*
> ...



Apathy?? I'm a brother, same as you! Be nice, or I'll come over and re-install your saddle bags!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Be nice, or
> *I'll come over and re-install your saddlebags!*




*Whoopi-ti-aye-oh ! *


----------



## carolinaskies (Dec 30, 2016)

locomotion said:


> can you tell me what those saddle bags are?  and where you got them?
> 
> I would like to buy a set
> thanks




Look up BUCO hard saddlebags.  The set you see in the picture is like a set I have sitting somewhere in my collection.  They were made for Triumph, BMW, BSA, etc. in the 50's and 60's.  BUCO made soft leather bags often found on Indian and Harley's for $$$$.  The early version have bullet lenses and the later have flat-top lenses.   The hard part is finding the brackets with the bags if you're trying to fit to a particular bike.  In my case I'd have to rig up something anyway as to how to attach them.


----------



## Barto (Dec 30, 2016)

This is a 1950's (I think) AMF Roadmaster Sky Queen (we renamed her Orange Crusher).  I re-did it for my oldest daughter a few years back but whenever I find a cool accessory I nab and install it.  Last summer while at the Brimfield (super huge North East antique show) I picked up this green set of saddlebags for $30.00.  Couldn't get the $ out fast enough.

The color of the bags and the pinstriping are soooo close in color it looks great.
Glad you started this thread as I love bike accessories but never seen too much of saddlebags.
Bart


----------



## carolinaskies (Dec 30, 2016)

Some great leather/cloth bag pictures out there!   

So I'm not likely to find any US bikes with hard-bags it seems.  So I guess I'll have to look at some overseas sites. 

It just seems weird... ok, PeeWee was weird... but it seems weird not to see any hard bags even cobbled up to vintage bikes.  It seems improbably that the designers of PW's bike would be the first to do the hard-bag trick.   

I guess it goes back to hard bags being more often seen on import Motorbikes vs leather frill bags on Indians and Harleys. 

I'm gonna dig out my Buco's and see what that Luxury Liner looks like with one setting against it. Maybe it will be like the PW bike where a rack topper might be necessary to make it 'look' right.  We'll see.  I'll try to do that tomorrow and share a picture.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 30, 2016)

Snyder built with saddle bag.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 30, 2016)

And this poor girl put the bags over the rack. Ugh!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 31, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> And this poor girl put the bags over the rack. Ugh!View attachment 403046




Cool photo!

Btw:
Poor Evans...I can imagine his
torture seeing all these saddles.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 31, 2016)

I popped an anti-torture pill this morning. I'll be OK


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 31, 2016)

her is a set of org. ones from bicycle larry


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 31, 2016)

These are more pannier bags than saddle bags. The true "saddle" bag is the type with straps that loop through the saddle or saddle frame. 

I think you could divide saddle bags into "upscale" and "downscale". For downscale bags, I like the Banjo Brothers offerings, particularly their small, barrel bag. For upscale, I like Carradice and Brooks. My favorite of all is the Carradice Zipped Roll, which is perfect in size for a day trip.

Banjo Brothers Barrel: for not much money you get a small bag that carries what you normally might carry in your pants pockets. It's for short rides lasting a couple hours or an afternoon.

You can loop through a traditional ballooner seat frame with this one. This is a 1950 Columbia 3 Star.



 

The barrel also works on the Brooks style loops. This is a 1946 Hercules Model C with the barrel.



 


Carradice Zipped Roll: This bag is a lot more than the Banjo Brothers, but you also get a lot more in terms of size and quality. They both have their place. This Carradice is attached to a 1958 Raleigh.



 

Brooks recently revived a number of old bag designs, some of them really nice. They are expensive, but very nice.


----------

